# Need to reboot Kindle 1 every few days



## Rick-SAR (Apr 22, 2009)

Any ideas out there?  Every few days my Kindle 1 freezes up and I have to do a hard reboot.

Thanks for any help in advance.

Rick


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Mine does this when I've downloaded a huge book or several books at once.  It's indexing and gets tired, I guess.

I try to keep it on - so I read a lot - until it's done indexing.  The need to reboot with regularity has always gone away.

If it continues, I'd call CS and see what they say.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Do you keep an SD card with a large number of books inserted in your Kindle?  If so, try removing the card when you're not actually using it - that might help.  I know when I was using the K1, the SD card really seemed to bog down the RAM and I had to reset a lot.


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

I had the same problem.  Like JetJammer, I found if I kept most of my books on the sd card ( I transfer them as I finish) and remove the sd card when I don't need the books on it, I no longer had problems with it freezing up.  I haven't had a freeze since doing this.


----------



## Rick-SAR (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the idea.  I'll remove my SD card and try it.

Thanks again,

Rick


----------



## Rick-SAR (Apr 22, 2009)

I took out the SD card and have not had to reboot.  Looks like it's working.

Again thanks to all.

Rick


----------



## sara84 (Aug 6, 2009)

could it be the memory needs flushing out

heard that somewhere before - a restart would do it i think


----------



## Rick-SAR (Apr 22, 2009)

I still have to do a hard reboot after I took out the SD card but not as often.  I guess I'll just live with it.

Thanks to all again

Rick


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

I'd call customer service. You shouldn't have to be restarting it often, or hardly ever. They are usually MORE than willing to help with whatever problem you have, no matter how minor it may seem.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

cjpatrick said:


> I'd call customer service. You shouldn't have to be restarting it often, or hardly ever. They are usually MORE than willing to help with whatever problem you have, no matter how minor it may seem.


I agree - if it's less than a year old, give Customer Service a call - you should've have to reset so often. Even if it isn't under warranty anymore, they might have an idea of something you could try.


----------



## Rick-SAR (Apr 22, 2009)

I'll give customer service a call tomorrow.  

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Be sure to call Kindle CS as opposed to Amazon CS.
deb


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> Be sure to call Kindle CS as opposed to Amazon CS.
> deb


Yep - 866-321-8851 (just happened to have my Kindle here on the desk after doing some file moving).


----------



## Rick-SAR (Apr 22, 2009)

Call Kindle service and guess what?  Some very knowledgeable lady (Abigail) walked me through a process to delete all the files in the system folders.  She said to keep it plugged for 24 hours and it should fix the problem. 

I Will let the forum know in a few days if it works.

Thanks again to all.

Rick-SAR


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Hope that works for you. 
I've got a K1 which I got in March (used from a member here); I keep an SD card loaded. I acquire new books about once a week or so & that is when I turn on whispernet. I've never had to reboot (knock on wood)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Rick-SAR said:


> Call Kindle service and guess what? Some very knowledgeable lady (Abigail) walked me through a process to delete all the files in the system folders. She said to keep it plugged for 24 hours and it should fix the problem.
> 
> I Will let the forum know in a few days if it works.
> 
> ...


All the files? I deleted the index files in the systems folder today, but wasn't sure what the other folders were. (I've got memory issues - my K1 is showing almost no memory left even though I've removed almost everything from the actual Kindle to either SD card or back to the Amazon archive). The remaining files all had "gibberish" names - did you have those and did you remove them too? 
Thanks for letting us know what she said.


----------



## Rick-SAR (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes, all the files.  I read from it for about 3 hours last night and it has not freeze up.  Still have it plugged in in standby mode until 3:00 pm MST.

Guess what?  I just tried to check memory and it locked up and I had to do a hard reboot.  I'm going to wait until 3 and see what happens before I call customer service again.

Rick


----------



## Rick-SAR (Apr 22, 2009)

I meant to say I deleated the System INDEX files NOT the total System files.

Sorry,  I don't want anyone to try this with out talking to CS first.

Rick


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Rick-SAR said:


> I meant to say I deleated the System INDEX files NOT the total System files.
> 
> Sorry, I don't want anyone to try this with out talking to CS first.
> 
> Rick


No worries here - you weren't the only one talking about deleting the index files - someone in another forum was talking about deleting the index files to fix the same issue I have - little memory showing even though there's very little actually on my K1. I've deleted all the "gibberish"-named index files, without much increase in memory showing. It's not a huge issue since I have my SD card, but it's just annoying - especially when I've tried to download a book from Amazon via Whispernet & get a message that I don't have enough memory left.

Good luck with your freezing issue- hopefully you're still in warranty if they can't get it fixed.


----------



## Rick-SAR (Apr 22, 2009)

Meeoo,

Have you tried to run check disk? and/or disk defrag on the Kindle.  That did help me some plus the check disk might fix your memory problem.

Rick-SAR


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Rick-SAR said:


> Meeoo,
> 
> Have you tried to run check disk? and/or disk defrag on the Kindle. That did help me some plus the check disk might fix your memory problem.
> 
> Rick-SAR


Actually someone e-mailed me & told me that after I deleted the search files, I needed to also empty the trash before ejecting the Kindle from the computer (Mac). When I did that I went from 9 MB of memory to 172 MB of memory. Yay! There will be much indexing done in the next couple of days, but at least my memory is back. From what I read on another forum, when they did the update on the K1 it "bloated" the index files somehow. Glad it's back to normal now.

You figured out your issue yet?


----------



## Rick-SAR (Apr 22, 2009)

Meeoo,

I called CS again and they had me delete all my doc books and did a firmware reboot.  Don't know yet how it is going to work.  CS download all my Amazon books again and said I could also move all the ebooks I did not get from Amazon again back to the document directory.  They also resent the new (1.2) updated software.  

It worked all right last night no reboot.  I'll let you know if it works in a few days.

Great news on your memory.  

Rick-SAR


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Rick-SAR, keep us posted!

Meemo, glad you found the solution, that's great!

Betsy


----------



## Rick-SAR (Apr 22, 2009)

Meeoo, Betsy and the forum,

I'm happy to report that since I deleated the System Index files I have not had to reboot my K1

 looks like it worked!!!

Rick


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Rick-SAR said:


> Meeoo, Betsy and the forum,
> 
> I'm happy to report that since I deleated the System Index files I have not had to reboot my K1
> 
> ...


Wow - we had different problems, almost the same solution! Glad it worked for you!


----------

